# How to remove "Script Prompt:" text inside the window of javascript prompt() function



## mb87 (Jan 26, 2009)

*How to remove "Script Prompt:" text inside the window of javascript prompt() function*

Hi Everyone,

I need help on how to remove the "Script Prompt:" text that appears in the window of javascript prompt() function. Is there a way to remove it?

Your immediate responsed will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How to remove "Script Prompt:" text inside the window of javascript prompt() func*

Hey, as far as i know there's no parameter that can change the title of a prompt() window in javascript. I also believe this differs between browsers.

If you have the time and know enough about passing variables between windows may i suggest creating a new webpage and having it open instead of the prompt (This solution is of course a lot more customiseable). If you do decide to go down this root i suggest taking a look at other's ideas on this(The showModalDialogue function):http://www.java2s.com/Code/JavaScri...DialogwindowshowModalDialogURLmyArguments.htm)

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

